# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  В чем проблема: материнка,бп,видиокарта?

## Destytoy

Симптомы: неделю назад началось падение фпс в играх (до 30 фпс), загрузка гпу до 99%. Что удивительно, альт таб, либо перевод в оконный режим и обратно, порой, решали данную проблему. Так же после перезагрузки, если сразу запустить игру - проблем не наблюдалось.
Предпринятые меры:обновился до 10ки - первый день все работало как надо, затем ситуация повторилась. Откатил драйвера, сделал чистую установку драйверов. Дефрегментация, обновление всех драйверов - эффекта ноль. Сделал полную проверку каспером  и куритом в безопасном режиме. С помощью форума выяснил, что проблема не вирусного характера. 
Подозреваемые:
Видеокарта не греется, но имеется странная особенность (см.вложение). Хотя подключена в верный разьем.
Материнская плата, все из за той же проблемы, что и видеокарта.
БП - возможно он все и испортил, т.к уже около года компьютер после завершения работы не выключается. Экран черный,вентиляторы работают и тп.

Как вычислить в каком агрегате проблема? Менять все три - очень накладно.

Конфиг: 
Win 10 x64 pro
материнка: asus p8z77 le plus
видио: nvidia geforce 660ti
проц: intel core i7 3770
оперативки: 16 гб

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shon Dad

*Destytoy*, проблему решили?

----------

